# Diva Puppy Breath



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I wanted to start a new thread for the joy of the two little girls. I am at this time not able to look at the other thread as I am really missing my little man.

So today I was cuddling the girls and then I laid them back down in their bed and got this picture of them. 

My Ying and Yang


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How sweet they look, Heather. I hope they will help you through Dion's loss.

BTW, is the white one (can't remember her name) chubbier or is it true that black is slimming? LOL


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Actually, Shirelle (black) is bigger than Olivia (white) so I guess it is true that black is slimming


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Love it! My new tattoo!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ebony and Ivory.... :brick:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Yin & Yang!  How precious


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

How absolutely adorable. So glad to see their pics. Made me feel happier too. Thank you for what you do Heather. Without breeders like you I wouldn't have Huey.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes we need to see more picture of these cute little girls. They look so tiny.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh I can smell the puppy breath all the way here in Oregon


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute to see a little happiness......:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

They are so sweet! LOL...it must be true because Shirelle does not look bigger than Olivia.........but big or small they are precious!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Precious... awwww


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a special photo! so adorable!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

This is so precious...seriously smiling like a fool over here looking at these adorable babies.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Adorable!!! Thank you for sharing the sweet photos with us.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

The girls look so terrific!!!

Pattie


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

What a happy picture...such beautiful babies!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

They are beautiful!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

thought I would let you all know that if you would like to see the girls in real time the webcam is back up 
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yay!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love watching the girls!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Two beauties!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love those hoto: What precious little divas!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Such preciousness is there anything cuter than puppies?

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thumper said:


> Such preciousness is there anything cuter than puppies?
> 
> Kara


Sure there is, but I can't seem to think of any, so no, maybe you are right, puppies by far are the cutest


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Shirelle & Olivia both look fantastic, that is a terrific picture!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, what sweethearts! what a fantastic picture!! 
Do they already have homes? and NO I am NOT getting MHS... really, I'm not... LOL

can't wait to go check out the webcam!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

How beautiful Moma and her pups. The wed cam is awesome.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just got to see the little black one eating I think and now it has hiccups? How funny is that!?!?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Aw, Heather, they are beautiful little girls! Thanks for the webcam, too!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I just love watching the girls on the webcam! Can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Such a special picture...I do have a soft spot for the beautiful black baby...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

wow, the pups are so strong , getting bigger, they are beauties !


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

That is just the most precious picture! So sweet!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments of our little Diva Girls 

Here are some new pictures of the girls, they are now 2 weeks old and are very fat and doing well. They have now opened their eyes, and are moving all over the place.

Enjoy!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are all so sweet looking. I especially like the first one with the little tongue showing - I love that!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

They are just beautiful!

Pattie


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW they grow so fast lol! They are so cute and already showing such personality for the camera lol.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The Little Diva's are now 3 weeks old, they are now hearing and walking all over the place. Today they got their first light bath, and they both did very well with it, but it wore them out as we had a heck of a time trying to get their pictures as all they wanted to do is sleep <G>

So here are their 3 week old pictures, ans as always their webcam has been up daily so if you would like to see them in real time here is the link: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And here are a couple of individuals of each of them


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh Heather...the girls are so beautiful, they tear me up....


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

They are so cute!


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Aww they are so cute....can't believe how fast they are growing!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Ebony and Ivory, Yen and Yang! I love it! They are darling!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

They are both so cute. Their ears are so tiny!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

What beautiful girls! I am watching on webcam right now, too.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

They just get cuter...how can that be????


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm having fun watching them grow! they are very cute and mom is doing such a great job!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Sweet precious babies


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, I'm usually a sucker for darker pups, but I love little Olivia!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

trueblue said:


> Ok, I'm usually a sucker for darker pups, but I love little Olivia!


 Me to she is the one I want


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I'd just have to have them both!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

here is a cute picture of little miss Olivia. I was holding her the other night while we were watching tv and my husband had Shirelle. We when tv went to commercial i looked down at Olivia to see her sleeping like this:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Olivia! What a darling.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Now, that is just precious! I love both those babies! Enjoy watching them on the webcam, too. It seems I usually check when they're napping!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

If that isn't the cutest thing!! What a sweetie! How can you breeders ever let your pups go??


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Linda,

Speaking from my own experience, it is so HARD to let them go, but the best thing is that not only have the puppy buyers done their homework, but so have I and I believe that I have done the best for my puppy by finding a forever home with people who will love and respect him/her. That's what makes my heart sing.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

That is the cutest picture, she practically fits in the palm of your hand.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Olivia,that is one stressed puppy!!LOL. It's so lovely to see these beauties beginning their lives in such loving and caring hands.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Well the little Diva's are now 5 weeks old. I know, I know I didn't get their 4 week ones up, as I was getting ready for and going to a dog show that had me gone for 5 days. So I just decided to skip their 4 week pictures.  

They are getting so big and getting full of personality. Shirelle is always wrestling with her little sister and when little sister Olivia does not want to play then she is pulling on moms tail or ears :laugh: I t is so cute to hear their little chimpmunk puppy growls and watching them jump and bounce around.

So enough talk here are some pics of the girls.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh my now that is the cutest thing I have ever seen. I need to go look right now hope they are playing.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

ADORABLE Black Diva has those eyes that look deep into your soul. Scudder has them and that's why he is fat! Only kidding, he's a good weight now...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are adorable! Shirelle's eyes just sparkle with her spunk!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh my word, are they darling!!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my Heather, they are just precious, love the pics.:kiss::kiss: From Ditto and Phoenix


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

They are so sweet looking. Glad to see them just being so pretty.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

I missed the webcam and pics while you were gone, they have gotten so big. You can see some personality in their faces now.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww so precious! Love the teacups


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Heather, outstanding job on the pictures. The little Divas are adorable! You captured the cutest poses!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow...I haven't checked in for a few weeks...they sure grow fast! They are beautiful!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

they are lovely pups!


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

rdanielle said:


> Awww so precious! Love the teacups


This is the first post I saw when I opened this thread this morning, and I thought , OH NO! she is breeding teacups! Duh...


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone! Yes they are growing fast, I wish they would stay little a little longer, but now it is time to be teaching them new things and they will soon discover solid foods and bigger romping area 

I am sorry about the web cam, I will try to get it back up today for a little while at least.

Leigha I had to laugh at your post :laugh: No worries, we are not breeding teacups, just using them to put the puppies in, so have a cup o' puppy ound:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG Shirelle captivated me from day one...this is only getting worse with these pictures... the puppies are both absolutely beautiful. thank you for sharing the pictures!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Heather, they just keep getting cuter!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The girls are now back up on web cam so if you want to see them  they are playing right now

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those pictures are SOOOO cute, you should give a copy of them to their new mommies and daddies  Precious.

I could never breed, I'd keep them all.....lol How on earth do you say goodbye? 

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I with Kara I would want to keep them all. They are just adorable and the color contrast no making a mistake thats for sure. They still are so tiny.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lovely ,lovely pups, I always love a pup in a tea cup!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Well the girls have now been moved into their new play area  They are so loving all the new stuff to climb on and roll in. They are learning that they have to now use their litter box, and are somewhat getting the hang of it for only being in their new area for about an hour. so I suspect that by the next day or so they will be fully litter boxed trained.

Here are a few pictures of them in their new area and they are also on web cam if you would like to watch them there....Enjoy!!

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

They are just so cute to watch. How can you not hold them all day??!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

to die for....such bundles! I agree..I'd hold them all day...


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Absolutly adorable. You take the best pics Heather. I make it a third, I'd hold them all day too


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are too stinkin' cute.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you for the web cam I love watching them! Their new area is very nice I like their climbing toy have never seen anything like that.


----------

